# ordinario, straordinario, festivo



## Akire72

Ciao a tutti.

Ho visto gli altri post dulla parola "festivo" ma non mi convincono. Sto traducendo una lettera in cui si elencano le ore lavorate da un nostro collaboratore:

x ore ordinarie
y ore straordinarie (eccedenti le 8 ordinarie)
z ore festive (venerdì)

Essendo in un paese arabo il giorno di festa è il venerdì (piuttosto che la domenica dei cristiani), ergo la mia titubanza a chiamarlo week-end. Non c'è un altro modo?

x standard hours;
y extra hours (exceeding the standard 8)
z festive hours

Festive può andare in questo caso?


----------



## elfa

Akire, stiamo parlando di un negozio qui? Se sì:

Per z, direi _holiday opening hours/times_ 

Per x e y, _weekday opening hours and late opening [hours]

_Edit: _Festive hours_ non ha senso per noi!


----------



## Akire72

Era quello che temevo, elfa! 

We are talking about working hours of a technician who spent some time fixing/testing a customer's plant.

No stiamo parlando di ore lavorate da un tecnico. 
Quindi:
8 ore ordinarie (le normali 8 ore che lavoriamo tutti nei giorni infrasettimanali), 
ore straordinarie (quelle che si lavorano DOPO le 8 ore ordinarie) e 
ore festive (nei giorni di festa, come la domenica/Natale/Festa del lavoro ecc.).

Visto che ci sono aggiungo anche *prefestive*, cioè del giorno che precede la festa (tipo sabato/vigilia di Natale/ ultimo dell'anno ecc.)


----------



## elfa

Allora sarebbe 'overtime rates [of pay]' (_straordinarie_) - qualcosa del genere?

Se sì, c'è anche 'normal rates' _(ordinarie)_/'holiday rates' (_festive)_

'Overtime rates (exceeding 8 hours)'

Purtroppo, _prefestive_ è un concetto che *non esiste* per gli anglosassoni!


----------



## Akire72

Thanks! Overtime sounds great! 

I'm not sure about "holiday rates" because it's a Friday and it's only considered like a Sunday because our technician was in an Islamic country. Would holiday do the trick in your opinion?



> Purtroppo, _prefestive_ è un concetto che *non esiste* per gli anglosassoni!


----------



## elfa

Yes, I was thinking about that! Holiday denotes 'Christmas, Easter, Bank Holiday' etc.

If you want to avoid 'Weekend rate', I would opt for 'Friday rate'. That way, there's no mistaking the meaning.


----------



## Akire72

In the end maybe weekend is the best solution. After all, it's THEIR WEEKEND we're talking about.

x: ordinary hours;
y: overtime hours (exceeding the ordinary 8 hours)
z: weekend hours (Friday)


----------



## elfa

Akire72 said:


> In the end maybe weekend is the best solution. After all, it's THEIR WEEKEND we're talking about.
> 
> x: ordinary hours;
> y: overtime hours (exceeding the ordinary 8 hours)
> z: weekend hours (Friday)



Akire, if you're using 'weekend hours', why not 'weekday hours/rates'? 'Ordinary' hours just doesn't sound right here.

Edit: also 'overtime' usually refers to 'pay', not 'hours'.


----------



## Akire72

Well, overtime hours are also in weekdays, so... Would it make sense? Maybe...

x: weekday *ordinary* hours;
y: weekday  *overtime* hours (exceeding the ordinary 8 hours)
z: weekend hours (Friday)


----------



## elfa

Eviterei del tutto 'ordinary'!

Weekday normal hours
Weekday overtime hours (exceeding the normal 8 hours)
Weekend hours (Friday)


----------



## Akire72

Thank you!

Why not ordinary? Is it because it may convey the idea of banal/mediocre?


----------



## elfa

Akire72 said:


> Why not ordinary? Is it because it may convey the idea of banal/mediocre?



It's just not used in that context


----------



## Kris_Leti

Ciao,
dovrei far capire ad un cliente che se ha bisogno del posizionamento degli arredi al piano, il costo della manodopera sarà:

costo manodopera:
€ 40,00 + iva all'ora per persona in ore ordinarie (ovvero le classiche ore lavorative)
€ 56,00 + iva all'ora per persona in ore straordinarie (dopo il normale orario di lavoro)

Questa traduzione può andare?

labour cost:
€ 40,00 + vat per hour per person in normal hours
€ 56,00 + vat per hour per person in overtime hours

Il tutto va inserito in una tabella excel, quindi la traduzione dev'essere schematica.

Grazie a tutti.



> *Non scrivere tutto in maiuscolo*


----------



## raviola

Kris_Leti said:


> Ciao,
> dovrei far capire ad un cliente che se ha bisogno del posizionamento degli arredi al piano, il costo della manodopera sarà:
> 
> COSTO MANODOPERA:
> € 40,00 + IVA ALL'ORA PER PERSONA IN ORE ORDINARIE (ovvero le classiche ore lavorative)
> € 56,00 + IVA ALL'ORA PER PERSONA IN ORE STRAORDINARIE (dopo il normale orario di lavoro)
> 
> Questa traduzione può andare?
> 
> LABOUR COST:
> € 40,00 + VAT PER HOUR PER PERSON IN NORMAL HOURS
> € 56,00 + VAT PER HOUR PER PERSON IN OVERTIME HOURS
> 
> Il tutto va inserito in una tabella excel, quindi la traduzione dev'essere schematica.
> 
> Grazie a tutti.



Puoi fare leva sul concetto di ore normali vs ore con maggiorazione?
40€ + VAT basic hour rate per person
56€ + VAT overtime hour rate per person
XX€ + VAT Friday and holidays hour rate per person

Ho capito bene che esistono 3 tariffe?
Devi in qualche modo spiegare anche quali sono le condizioni per cui si va in overtime o holiday rate? O quelle sono già standard?


----------



## Kris_Leti

Grazie Raviola la tua traduzione è decisamente più fluida della mia. 
Nel mio caso le tariffe sono solo 2 perché per noi i festivi vengono considerati straordinari e quindi il prezzo resta invariato.

No, in questo schema non devo spiegare quando si va in overtime, solitamente quando lo chiedono lo spiego via email.


----------



## elfa

Ciao 

non direi "basic". Una possibilità sarebbe
_
Rates of pay are calculated as follows:
40€ + VAT hourly rate per person during normal working hours
56€ + VAT hourly rate per person for any overtime_


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo con elfa e, secondo me, "per person" non sarebbe necessario, in quanto è implicito che le tariffe orarie siano riferite a una persona. Per quanto riguarda le ore in giornate normalmente non lavorative una possibilità sarebbe "(normal) off days", come ad esempio in "overtime shall be charged at 1.25 per hourly rate and work on normal off days at 1.5 time hourly rate". Come è stato fatto notare in precedenza, i venerdì sono considerati normalmente giorni non lavorativi nei paesi islamici (in many Islamic countries Fridays are normal off days).


----------



## elfa

Ciao KC 

personalmente non ho mai sentito "normal off days", ma forse è una frase più in uso oltreoceano.
Non sono d'accordo però che "per person" non sarebbe necessario. Se la manodopera consiste di più di una persona, che fare?


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Elfa,
sicuramente off days è utilizzato nel senso che ho indicato ma, effettivamente, potrebbe essere più diffuso in AE (l'esempio che ho fatto proviene da un fornitore US). Per quanto riguarda "per person" resto della mia opinione, in questi casi non l'ho mai visto indicato perché si dà per scontato che ci si riferisca a una persona, comunque se proprio si vuole aggiungerlo sicuramente non fa male.


----------



## Kris_Leti

Concordo con Elfa, scrivere che i prezzi s'intendono per persona è assolutamente necessario.
Se ad esempio il cliente richiede la sistemazione in luogo di un nostro tavolo in legno di ciliegio da 2.10 m è impossibile che lo trasporti una sola persona. Se non aggiungo che il prezzo s'intende a persona il cliente potrebbe capire che spenderà € 40.00 all'ora indipendentemente dal numero dei manovali.

Elfa scusami, quindi Labour Cost è sbagliato?
Ti allego l'ultima parte dello schema in excel che sto facendo, come vedi è tutto molto schematico, per quello ho pensato di scrivere semplicemente Labour Cost


----------



## elfa

Kris_Leti said:


> Elfa scusami, quindi Labour Cost è sbagliato?
> Ti allego l'ultima parte dello schema in excel che sto facendo, come vedi è tutto molto schematico, per quello ho pensato di scrivere semplicemente Labour Cost



No, "labour cost" non è sbagliato. Però mi fa pensare ad una grossa ditta invece di una dove la manopera consiste di una o due persone. Ma è solo una mia idea. Penso che possa stare nel tuo caso.


----------



## Kris_Leti

La ditta per la quale lavoro è abbastanza grossa, ha una sessantina di operai.
Ci sono determinati lavori dove per montare un intero stand è richiesta la presenza di una squadra composta anche da 10 persone, mentre ci sono altri lavori dove ci viene chiesto di portare alcuni arredi (come dei tavoli, un centinaio di sedie ecc...) al piano e per farliobastano anche 2 o 3 persone.


----------



## tsoapm

Kris_Leti said:


> ore ordinarie (ovvero le classiche ore lavorative)
> ore straordinarie (dopo il normale orario di lavoro)
> …
> normal hours
> overtime hours


Would the _ore straordinarie_ be hours worked outside of a certain time frame (after a certain point in time, for example) or more than a given number of hours? Because I would only understand the second with the term ‘overtime’. For the first, I think ‘outside normal hours’ would be ok.


----------



## Kris_Leti

tsoapm said:


> Would the _ore straordinarie_ be hours worked outside of a certain time frame (after a certain point in time, for example) or more than a given number of hours? Because I would only understand the second with the term ‘overtime’. For the first, I think ‘outside normal hours’ would be ok.



For example: We normally work from Monday to Friday from 09.00 am to 04.00 pm, if a customer asks to arrange the furniture at 08.00 am or at 06.00 pm it has to pay € 56.00 since the hours mentioned are out of our normal working hour. In addition, if someone asks us to do something on Saturday or Sunday, independently from the hour, it has to consider the labour in overtime.

Hope it helps!!!


----------



## Kris_Leti

King Crimson said:


> Per quanto riguarda le ore in giornate normalmente non lavorative una possibilità sarebbe "(normal) off days", come ad esempio in "overtime shall be charged at 1.25 per hourly rate and work on normal off days at 1.5 time hourly rate".



KC ciao, il termine off days dev'essere sempre anticipato dalla parola "normal"?


----------



## tsoapm

Kris_Leti said:


> the hours mentioned are out of our normal working hour*s*


Right. Then I think the clearest thing is ‘outside normal hours’; ‘overtime’ I associate much more with hours worked beyond a certain quantitative limit, e.g. hours worked beyond 8 in a day, 40 in a week, etc.


----------



## Kris_Leti

tsoapm said:


> Right. Then I think the clearest thing is ‘outside normal hours’; ‘overtime’ I associate much more with hours worked beyond a certain quantitative limit, e.g. hours worked beyond 8 in a day, 40 in a week, etc.



Ah ok, I got it now.

I could write then a mix between Elfa translation and yours:

_Labour cost:
40€ + VAT hourly rate per person during normal working hours
56€ + VAT hourly rate per person outside normal working hours
_
Does it make sense?


----------



## tsoapm

Makes sense to me. New Hart’s Rules also says you were right in having the euro symbol before the amount in post #13, though unspaced, just as we do with pound and dollar signs:

*€*40
*€*56


----------



## Kris_Leti

I didn't know that, thanks!!!
Don't you write the comma if the cents are equal to zero? €40,00


----------



## tsoapm

Actually, our decimal separator would be a point (commas separate our thousands): €40.00
However, if there are zero cents, there isn’t usually a need to write them explicitly; you’d just read the whole number of euros and assume no cents if they were omitted.


----------



## Kris_Leti

Yes right, I forgot it.


tsoapm said:


> Actually, our decimal separator would be a point (commas separate our thousands): €40.00.



I really appreciated your explanations.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

